# Hairy Dieters's recipes.



## cherrypie (Aug 19, 2012)

For anyone who wants to try any of the recipes on the new series, Love food and Lose Weight, here is the link.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/programmes/p00vq8c6


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for this Cherrypie - haven't watched any of the programmes yet, but this does look very nice - I might try the tuna nicoise wraps soon.


----------



## Andrew (Aug 21, 2012)

*the series is great*

Hi

This is one of the best food series ever, real people -  real food


----------



## Urbansoulpie (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm having the skinny lasagne for tea tonight - yum!


----------



## Lina17 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Hairy Dieter Heaven*

I've just had the Korma from episode 3 - fantastic 

What was better was that the whole family was in the kitchen cooking together 

Trying the low fat minced beef and potato pies tomorrow - may do some with only the crust to lower the carbs more , then lots of veg to feel really virtuous


----------



## Nicky1970 (Aug 21, 2012)

Tempted to try the sweet and sour recipe but think the brown sugar makes it a no no for a Type 2. Going to give the lasagne a whirl on Saturday.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 5, 2012)

An excellent program !


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 11, 2012)

I have had a look on site & like the look of "Beachside Paella". Will try                   Love the prog & good 4u !!


----------



## Nicky1970 (Sep 11, 2012)

Treated myself to the book ... lots more scrummy recipes to try!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 18, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Treated myself to the book ... lots more scrummy recipes to try!


It's a pity that they only give calorie counts per serving not full nutritional info inc carbs, but we have the technology.  I worked out their lemon buns are 28.5g carb each which is quite high but surprisingly the paella worked out very reasonably.  I didn't exactly work it out but the only substantial carbs are in the rice which works out just under 10g per portion.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Sep 18, 2012)

> It's a pity that they only give calorie counts per serving not full nutritional info inc carbs, but we have the technology. I worked out their lemon buns are 28.5g carb each which is quite high but surprisingly the paella worked out very reasonably. I didn't exactly work it out but the only substantial carbs are in the rice which works out just under 10g per portion.


It's fair to say that, in line with most weight loss regimes, they are far more concerned with fat content than sugar. I haven't paid too much attention to the cakes/desserts section of the book and where they have introduced caster sugar to their other recipes, I've simply left it out. 
Wouldn't it be nice if they could write a book for type 2's!


----------



## Pattidevans (Sep 18, 2012)

Completely agree.. but whenever anyone has done they have followed the mantra of carbs with every meal.  Sigh!


----------

